# Zeigt her eure Suntour (Galerie)



## Marc B (11. April 2009)

...ich mache mal den Anfang:







Ride on,
Marc


----------



## andi55 (11. April 2009)

off-t.:
schon erschreckend, was man so alles erfährt, wenn man sich die Bildeigenschaften anschaut


> Bild-Orientierung:  1
> Datum der Aufnahme:  2009:04:11 19:46:20
> Hersteller der Kamera:  Canon
> Modell der Kamera:  Canon DIGITAL IXUS 300
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (11. April 2009)

Was dich so alles erschreckt

Zum Thema: Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass die Epicon meine ehemalige MZ direkt toppt. Ein super Teil


----------



## rasumichin (12. April 2009)

Demnächst sollte mein Fully fertig werden mit hinten Epicon Lod, und vorne der neuen Epicon Xc Tad

ich hoff das Zeug kommt bald an bei mir, dann gibts hier Photos

edit.: was für eine Epicon ist das am bild, bei meiner alten aus 2007 sitzt der Lockout auf der anderen gabelseite


----------



## Marc B (12. April 2009)

Ich denke, dass es eine aktuelle ist.

AN alle: Wo liegt bei der Epicon TAD das Luftventil für das Einstellen der Federhärte?


----------



## Qia (13. April 2009)

Heute mal erste echte Berg und Taltour mit der Durolux!





Ich finde, dass die Durolux ein absolutes Sahnestück ist, zumindest in der bisherigen Neuversion. Das Anspechverhalten ist aus dem Karton heraus (schon mit Öl und Fettpackung von Gocycle???) ist so gut, dass ich mir vorkomme, als würde ich schweben im Vergleich zu vorher. 

Druck vorne: 4 Bar in der Hauptkammer (73Kilo Fahrergewicht mit 25% Sag), 3,8 in der VCC Kammer.  Die Kilometer werden zeigen, was sie sonst noch kann.

Das einzige was vieleicht kommt, ist eine andere Struktureinheit mit 1,5er Steuerrohr für das geringere Gewicht (immerhin 180Gr), wenn ich jemanden finde, der mir passende Lagerschalen dreht.....

Grüße
Qia


----------



## Marc B (13. April 2009)

Ich hatte auch mit der Durolux geliebäugelt, aber sie war denn doch etwas too much für den Anfang. Erstmal passt die Epicon super:


----------



## kletteraffe (14. April 2009)

@qia
4 bar in der Hauptkammer? Ich brauch 8,5 

-->


----------



## Qia (14. April 2009)

kletteraffe schrieb:


> @qia
> 4 bar in der Hauptkammer? Ich brauch 8,5
> 
> -->



Und wieviel Sag hast Du dann? Ich komme damit auf ca. 20% (35mm) aber gerade eben. Wenn ich auf 40mm Sag einstelle, rauscht sie mir zu schnell durch den Federweg.

Hast Du eine 180er?

Grüße
Qia


----------



## kletteraffe (14. April 2009)

Hab ne 180er
Ja der liebe Sag - deswegen bin ich mitm Druck auch so weit rauf. Bis 7 hatte ich auch zuviel davon (ebenfalls 40mm) und bin zu schnell durch gerauscht.

//Edit: Bin jetzt bei 20mm Sag beim Draufsetzen. Bin mir aber sicher, dass das beim Fahren mehr ist


----------



## Qia (14. April 2009)

kletteraffe schrieb:


> Hab ne 180er
> Ja der liebe Sag - deswegen bin ich mitm Druck auch so weit rauf. Bis 7 hatte ich auch zuviel davon (ebenfalls 40mm) und bin zu schnell durch gerauscht.
> 
> //Edit: Bin jetzt bei 20mm Sag beim Draufsetzen. Bin mir aber sicher, dass das beim Fahren mehr ist



Ah ja, O.K. Das Gefühl hab ich bei der Gabel auch, dass sie beim Fahren mehr Sag erreicht. Da zeigt sich vermutlich, dass die Gabel erst eingefahren werden muss.

Ich werde mir in jedem Falle ein Bettbahnöl für die Schmierung besorgen, das verhindert jegliches "haften" an den Gleitbuchsen und Dichtungen.

Grüße
Qia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasumichin (15. April 2009)

mit so einem schönen bild in Aktion kann ich leider noch nicht aufwarten, aber heute ist mein Dämpfer angekommen

so schaut das dann aus


----------



## dmjoker (15. April 2009)

Seit letzter Woche im Einsatz für eine Domain 318 - auffällig unauffällig - mal schaun was sie "aushält"...


----------



## Bumble (15. April 2009)

kletteraffe schrieb:


> @qia
> 4 bar in der Hauptkammer? Ich brauch 8,5
> 
> -->



Der Step-Up ist nicht zufällig in Nürnberg am Schmausenbuck ? Kommt mir so bekannt vor.


----------



## Bumble (15. April 2009)

dmjoker schrieb:


>



Sehr geil.


----------



## kletteraffe (16. April 2009)

@bumble
ja isser - müsste aber mal gepflegt werden. Das näxte Mal nehmen wir wahrscheinlich nen Kanister Wasser mit und shapen den Kick wieder ordentlich


----------



## rasumichin (16. April 2009)

@ ridefirst

da du offenbar eine 2009er epicon xc tad hast, würd ich dich gerne fragen wo du die gabel herbekommen hast, ich find das teil nur in tschechien, und der shop bei dem ich bestellt habe hat mir heute eröffnet, dass sie nicht nach Österreich verschicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasumichin (20. Juni 2009)

Jetzt fahr ich schon fast einen Monat mit Suntour Fahrwerk und hab fast vergessen hier mal reinzuschreiben.

Also erstmal die Bilder:























und noch bisschen zum Lesen:

Ich kann es mir nicht nehmen lassen eine kleine Lobeshymne auf die Gabel zu singen, ich bin einfach nur happy damit. die 140 mm bügeln beim bergabfahren den boden so schön gerade, dass es manchmal fast schon fad ist, mit ganz offener zugstufe ist sie schön agil, da war meine alte epicon rl doch ein bisschen träger. 
Absenkung vom Lenker ist wunderbar, und geht so schnell, dass ich sie sogar bei ganz kleinen anstiegen gerne benutze, es ist vielleicht nicht ganz einfach die gabel auf einen bestimmten wert zu bekommen, also gezielt um 1,5 cm absenken geht nur mit gefühl, aber zwischen 100 und 140 mm ist theorietisch alles möglich, zum ausfahren reichts den arsch hinters rad zu bringen und am lenker zu ziehen, ein echter wheelie muß gar nicht sein zumindest wenn man wie ich etwas schwerer ist, und mit mehr druck fährt. 
Steif genug ist sie auch für meine 100kg , zuminsest habe ich keine gröberen schleifprobleme in kurven oder ähnliches. 

Irgendwann in nächster zeit wird das baby mal aufgeschraubt, vielleicht kommt noch bisschen dünneres öl rein, und manche der durolux tuningmaßnahmen lassen sich sicher auf meine epicon xc tad auch anwenden, mal schaun was noch rauszuholen ist


Mim Dämpfer bin ich auch zufrieden, trotzdem wird der nicht ewig am rad bleiben, ich brauche leider bei meinem rad offenbar einen plattformdämpfer gegen das wippen. trotzdem tut er gut seinen dienst, und ich werd ihn zumindest als ersatzdämpfer behalten.


Sorry für die nicht so tolen bilder, aber ich bin zu faul um jeztzt nochmal neue zu machen.


----------



## foenfrisur (20. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube ich brauche auch so eine Durolux....

Hier mal die Duro von meinem Sohnemann:


----------



## Holgi (23. Februar 2010)

Hi,
mal eine schwarze 2010er Epicon RLD auf 140mm


----------



## ollo (23. Februar 2010)

das Rad hat zwar mittlerweile einen Fox Dämpfer, kleinere Aufkleber und der häßliche Sattel ist auch verschwunden  aber die Duro ist immer noch da....






und dann noch die XY Pfeile, wofür auch immer





gruß ollo


----------



## Alex de Large (24. Februar 2010)

das 901 gefällt mir (sehr)!


----------



## StillPad (24. Februar 2010)

ollo schrieb:


> das Rad hat zwar mittlerweile einen Fox Dämpfer, kleinere Aufkleber und der häßliche Sattel ist auch verschwunden  aber die Duro ist immer noch da....



Soviel wie der Rahmen kostet auch kein Wunder  

Ich bin ja ein wenig geschockt das du noch kein MK8 stehen hast.


----------



## ingoshome (24. Februar 2010)




----------



## Qia (24. Februar 2010)

ingoshome schrieb:


>



Ingo....korrigier mal den Weißabgleich von Deiner Kamera....die hat derartig viel Kontrast, dass das aussieht wie ein Kunstfoto..

*winkt*


----------



## ingoshome (24. Februar 2010)

das IST ein Kunstfoto und DU lies/beantworte Deine Mails und WEILs ne Galerie ist noch eins:


----------



## ollo (24. Februar 2010)

StillPad schrieb:


> Soviel wie der Rahmen kostet auch kein Wunder
> 
> Ich bin ja ein wenig geschockt das du noch kein MK8 stehen hast.



Als ich sie Gestern hier in den Fingern hatte, habe ich mich das auch gefragt, warum habe ich eigentlich noch keinen MK 8 ........die Antwort stand dann irgendwann in der Tür und Lächelte mich zuckersüß an .......so ist das mit begrenztem Platz, Fahrrädern die im Haus Wohnen dürfen und anderen Hausbewohnern 

gruß ollo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoMütze (24. Februar 2010)

Durolux TAD -160


----------



## rasumichin (24. Februar 2010)

wer hat denn damit angefangen suntour gabeln an litevilles zu bauen, scheint ein trend zu sein


----------



## Jaypeare (24. Februar 2010)

Mangels Zeit  nur ein furchtbar schlechtes Indoor-Foto meiner 08er Axon RLD mit selbst geplotteten farblich passenden Decals. An dieser Stelle nochmal danke an den Suntour-Support für die Vorlage .

Könnte ein wenig sensibler ansprechen, ansonsten eine absolute Sorglosgabel, die sich auch schon in den Alpen bewährt hat.


----------



## Qia (25. Februar 2010)

ingoshome schrieb:


> das IST ein Kunstfoto und DU lies/beantworte Deine Mails und WEILs ne Galerie ist noch eins:



Du hattest gar nicht erwähnt, dass Du ein Klick-Artist bist...

Ja eh les ich meine Mails, wenn ich denn mal Zuhause bin! Geduld! Heute wars etwas eng, dafür hab ich aber vielleicht Deine Habe verkauft. 

Lg
Qia


----------



## Qia (25. Februar 2010)

NoMütze schrieb:


> Durolux TAD -160



COOOOL! Eindlich die passende Gabel für den Federweg hinten!


----------



## deathmagnetic (25. Februar 2010)

Sry. aber Aufbau da oben^^ wirkt irgendwie verwirrt 

PS: Lenkerhörnchen und 115mm Federweg sind die besten freunde von fetten DH Schlappen


----------



## Qia (25. Februar 2010)

deathmagnetic schrieb:


> Sry. aber Aufbau da oben^^ wirkt irgendwie verwirrt
> 
> PS: Lenkerhörnchen und 115mm Federweg sind die besten freunde von fetten DH Schlappen



Der Hinterbau hat 150mm  Brauchst Dir nur die Wippe mal genau ansehen...die ist nicht original.

Und die DH -Schlappen kommen auf diesem potenten Fahrwerk des öfteren vor, weil die meisten anderen Reifen mit den Fahrleistungen des Fahrwerks nicht mithalten.
Und da die kiste bestens bergauf geht, sind wohl für manche Leute auch Lenkerhörnchen willkommen.

Da ist nix verwirrtes dran.

Lg
Qia


----------



## matou (25. Februar 2010)

Das Foto ist zwar schon etwas älter - dafür kommt die Gabel gut zur Geltung.


----------



## deathmagnetic (25. Februar 2010)

> Der Hinterbau hat 150mm  Brauchst Dir nur die Wippe mal genau ansehen...die ist nicht original.
> 
> Und die DH -Schlappen kommen auf diesem potenten Fahrwerk des öfteren vor, weil die meisten anderen Reifen mit den Fahrleistungen des Fahrwerks nicht mithalten.
> Und da die kiste bestens bergauf geht, sind wohl für manche Leute auch Lenkerhörnchen willkommen.
> ...



Ok ok ich nehm alles zurück  außerdem sieht die Kiste bis auf Kleinigkeiten echt gut aus .... Lenkerhörnchen sind trotzdem schwul ...wie  ne Anhängerkupplung an nem Ferrari


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (25. Februar 2010)

deathmagnetic schrieb:


> Ok ok ich nehm alles zurück  außerdem sieht die Kiste bis auf Kleinigkeiten echt gut aus .... Lenkerhörnchen sind trotzdem schwul ...wie  ne Anhängerkupplung an nem Ferrari



Jo....das wird drüben im LV-Forum auch oft so gesehen. 
Aber für manche Fahrer zählt halt die Bequemlichkeit mehr als die Optik. Hübsch find ich die Hörnchen auch nicht.

Lg
Qia


----------



## ollo (25. Februar 2010)

das Material passt sich dem Menschen an und nicht andersherum......auch wenn es im Auge einiger Betrachter einen, "das würde ich nie ran bauen" oder Würge Reflex auslöst.


@Jaypeare

schon mal etwas Gabelöl oder Red Rum oder Federgabel Pflege Öl von Finish Line, Bzw. etwas Silikonöl unter die Staubabstreifer gemacht um das Losbrechmoment etwas zu verringern ???

ruß ollo


----------



## Jaypeare (25. Februar 2010)

ollo schrieb:


> schon mal etwas Gabelöl oder Red Rum oder Federgabel Pflege Öl von Finish Line, Bzw. etwas Silikonöl unter die Staubabstreifer gemacht um das Losbrechmoment etwas zu verringern ???



Jupp. Hat nur bedingt was gebracht, aber trotzdem danke. Ist jetzt auch nicht so, dass die Gabel extrem ruppig wäre oder sich anfühlt wie plattformgedämpft. Ich merke halt einen deutlichen Unterschied zu den anderen Gabeln, die ich noch im Einsatz habe (R7 Super, Duke SL).


----------



## ollo (25. Februar 2010)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Jupp. Hat nur bedingt was gebracht, aber trotzdem danke. Ist jetzt auch nicht so, dass die Gabel extrem ruppig wäre oder sich anfühlt wie plattformgedämpft. Ich merke halt einen deutlichen Unterschied zu den anderen Gabeln, die ich noch im Einsatz habe (R7 Super, Duke SL).




da hat die Suntour aber auch einen "Gegner" mit der Manitou R7 , immer wieder drauf das Zeug. Bei mir bekommen die Gabeln alle 2 wochen eine Salbung mit dem Finish Line Zeug und laufen wie "Geschmiert" im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.

gruß ollo


----------



## unchained (26. Februar 2010)

Geiler Thread.

hier mal meine Durolux 120-160













gruß unchained


----------



## spex (26. Februar 2010)

unchained schrieb:


> gruß unchained



interessante Lösung anstatt des Lenkerhebels der Knopf zur Absenkung, aber
bei mir würde er eine Delle in das Unterrohr schlagen.
Die originale Absenkung geht bei mir ganz knapp vorbei.

Geht der Knopf bei Dir kollisionsfrei am Unterrohr vorbei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (26. Februar 2010)

Das geht mehr als problemlos. Die Absenkung ist mittlerweile genauso hoch wie die originale aus Kunststoff.


----------



## muechele (27. Februar 2010)

So, von mir au mal n Bildle von meinem e1 mit Durolux 120-160 TAD - nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten bisher recht begeistert von der Gabel - FW-Verstellung muss ich noch bissle rumprobieren - funzt nicht 100% zuverlässig - evtl. auch noch das Problem von der Stellung Schlitten.
@unchained: Hast Du das Teil selbst gebaut?







muechele
P.S. Ich bin scheinbar immer noch zu blöd um Bilder einzufügen - hab Bild in Album hochgeladen - Im editor auf Grafik einfügen - und die URL reinkopieren - so stehts in der Anleitung - leider wird nix angezeigt - ich weiss, is offtopic, aber falls jemand von Euch ne Idee hat - Tipps gerne willkommen


----------



## ingoshome (27. Februar 2010)

im album bb code anzeigen , copy - paste here:

[ url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/...  ][ img ]http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img... [/img][/url]






schöne Gabel übrigens ... und schönes bike ... erinnert mich an mein curare !-)


----------



## muechele (27. Februar 2010)

Juhu - danke für die hilfe, das nächste mal weiss ichs dann - ja der kraftstoff e1 Rahmen is von der Geometrie her auch ziemlich ähnlich wie der curare -   curare hat nen etwas kantigeren Rohrsatz.


----------



## unchained (27. Februar 2010)

muechele schrieb:


> @unchained: Hast Du das Teil selbst gebaut?



Jap habe ich selbst gebaut


----------



## ingoshome (28. Februar 2010)

Hab mich heut mal wieder draussen umgesehn und ne durolux 'eingefangen':


----------



## Bikernoobie (28. Februar 2010)

Da is meine Durolux  auf meinem Profil sind noch mehr


Ach und ich will auch son geländer wie Ihr das habt


----------



## muechele (28. Februar 2010)

Schön, schön sieht ja fast wie meine aus - wat n zufall ;-). Was hast an der Zugstufenverstellung für nen roten Knopf dran?


----------



## Bikernoobie (28. Februar 2010)

Roten Knopf.. wo meinste denn??


----------



## muechele (28. Februar 2010)

Na der rote verstellknopf an der zugstufenregelung - gabel fahrtrichtung rechts unten - der is standardmässig halt ganz normal alu - aufm bild sieht er rot aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dmjoker (28. Februar 2010)

Könnte der "Knopf" von 'ner RockShox-Gabel sein - Inbus sollte der gleiche sein...
Es ist der Zugstufenverstellknopf unten rechts am Casting gemeint.

muechele war schneller...


----------



## Bikernoobie (28. Februar 2010)

Ehhmm  ja de ris Eloxiert rot.... ist auch ne Qloc Achse is Model 2010... vlt deshalb...

Hab si egebraucht gekauft is im Dezember für 399 gekauft........ aber wie neu, hier ausm Forum...


PS: Wi emacht Ihr das mit de rLeitung von der Höhenverstellung... und hab gesehn das einige das umbauen und nen Knopf einbauen oder so.

Die Bremsleitung wird noch verkürzt aber ich denke di eläuft sons richtig


----------



## ollo (2. März 2010)

bevor noch einer Blind wird von den Miniaturansichten   ......Bikernoobie`s Bike


----------



## Bikernoobie (2. März 2010)

Haha danke schick mir bitte mal ne pm wie man da shinbekommt... bin froh das andere so geschafft zu haben...

mfg


----------



## spex (3. März 2010)

noch ein wenig am Spielen mit den Luftdrücken, deshalb der Kabelbinder.
Bin aber wirklich sehr positiv überrascht von der Gabel!


----------



## ollo (3. März 2010)

Bikernoobie schrieb:


> Haha danke schick mir bitte mal ne pm wie man da shinbekommt... bin froh das andere so geschafft zu haben...
> 
> mfg




Na wenn dann noch mal für alle.......

Bild ins Album Hochladen

Bild im Album Anklicken

unter dem Bild auf BBC Code Anzeigen klicken (klein, Normal oder Groß wählen)

Den Code anklicken, wird dann Blau......zumindest bei mir

mit rechter Maustaste anklicken und Kopieren wählen

Zurück ins Forum oder zweiten Tab mit dem IBC Forum öffnen, Beitrag schreiben und mit rechter Maustaste Bild "einfügen"


gibt vielleicht noch einen einfacheren weg


----------



## rasumichin (4. März 2010)

anhänge --> bild hochladen --> link adresse kopieren --> grafik einfügen --> link einfügen --> fertig

ins album muß man gar nicht

zumidest für eine größe bei der man keinen augenkrebs bekommt


----------



## dreamdeep (4. März 2010)




----------



## ingoshome (8. März 2010)

noch was aus dem letzte Schnee:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (10. März 2010)

Die Durolux macht auch im Schnee ne gute Figur:


----------



## Ransom Andy (14. März 2010)

und weil´s so schön ist, hier auch mein Ransom..

Finde, die Gabel harmoniert sehr schön mit dem Equalizer Dämpfer.


----------



## lockenschulli (15. März 2010)

hier mal meine durolux 140-180mm...


----------



## eberleko (15. März 2010)




----------



## Jendo (15. März 2010)

Sehr schön!


----------



## rasumichin (15. März 2010)

super dass sich hier in der galerie mal was tut, werd bei gelegenheit auch mal ein paar hübschere photos machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## octane1967 (15. März 2010)

Mein 2007er-Kraftstoff mit der 2006er XC-Pro im Nov. 2009


----------



## muechele (15. März 2010)

Das Postgelb von dem e1 find ich echt immer wieder schön


----------



## octane1967 (15. März 2010)

Ich hab´s halt nicht so mit weiß - obwohl deines schön und stimmig aufgebaut ist, was man an den Fotos so sieht. 2008er oder 2009? Aufgrund der Elixir tippe ich auf ein 2009er. E1 rules: Es kann zwar nix perfekt, aber fast alles.

PS: Das nennt sich "melonengelb"


----------



## muechele (15. März 2010)

Is 2009er Rahmen aber kompletter Selbstaufbau - hab nur Rahmen / Dämpferkit fast neu bei ebay gekauft - Farbe war mir eigentlich wurscht, aber jetz gfallts mir scho. Bin au sonst echt glücklich mit dem Radl - so genug der e1- lobhudelei, sonst gibts anschiss - is ja schliesslich suntour-galerie thread


----------



## ollo (16. März 2010)

so wird mal ein Schuh draus.....tolles Gelb, nicht zu Blass und nicht zu Grell


----------



## Lukas1991 (24. März 2010)

Hallo 
bei meiner Suntour Durolux Bj 08 ist der federweg nach dem letzten fahren um 0,8 cm gewachsen
ist das bei jemanden von euch auch passiert?
Wie kann  man das wieder rückgängig machen


----------



## Ransom Andy (24. März 2010)

funzt denn alles wie´s soll? absenkung? dämpfung? federung?


----------



## Lukas1991 (24. März 2010)

Ja funzt,
hab vorhin meine Luftkartusche mal ausgebaut.
Ich denk es liegt daran dass der Große gummiring der den ausfederweg bestimmt irgentwie zu weich geworden ist. Dadurch komprimiert er sich mehr als sonst und lässt die gabel weiter raus kommen.


----------



## rocky29 (27. März 2010)

Hallo,

hier mal meine Durolux im Speci S-Works Enduro.

Die beiden harmonieren hervorragend. Die sehr feinfühlig ansprechende Durolux ( nach Motorölkur ) ist der ideale Partner für den ebenfalls sehr feinfühlichen Hinterbau des Speci Enduro.






















Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Vonsen (30. März 2010)

SO bin neuer besitzer einer SR Suntour RUX !

nachdem die ersten sonnenstrahlen durchblickten meinte meine freundin ich brauch auch nen bike naja nun baute ich ihr aus nem alten enduro ht frame auf aber gabel ehlte und da kaufte ich diese 







da se ganz gut aussah und billig war   und sich die daten gut lesen ! aber frage welches model ist das genau und aus welchem jahr ist se !!

bin echt mal gespannt was die gabel kann  im vergleich zu meinen andern gabeln   habe selber 3 bikes  und fahre Shiver 2001 /Z1FR 2003 / DJ2 2003 und natürlich mein dekostück Monster t 98 er ) daher bin ich auf die SR gespannt  im dierektem vergleich  ( eigendlich unfair da ich so ziemlich die besten MZ besitze )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (25. Juli 2010)

Damits hier mal weitergeht...

Mein Rocky Mountain Switch mit Durolux RCA:




Grüße
Jendo


----------



## steffenr1977 (29. Juli 2010)

so hier mal mein Hardtail mit ner Axon


----------



## bernte_one (29. August 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ollo (7. September 2010)

auf und umgerüstet, nur die Duro lebt immer noch


----------



## ollo (9. September 2010)

@cx,

könnten fast Geschwister sein die Bikes  nee eine Totem braucht es nicht auch wenn die Duro etwas zu stark durch den Federweg geht, aber mal abwarten wenn Helmchen die Druckstufenkartusche fertig / überarbeitet  hat, dann braucht es gar keine Totem mehr


----------



## ingoshome (12. September 2010)

SCNR:


----------



## LWR (20. September 2010)

Hallo!
Hier ein Bild von einem Epicon LOD im Votec V.sx als "Reserve-Dämpfer".
Optisch gefällt er mir besser als das 3X teurere Stück, welches in Reparatur ist. Und er fährt sich zudem noch prima. Zugstufe hat einen guten Einstellbereich. Zudem fahre ich ihn mit 3 bar weniger Druck als den F**. Lockout-Hebel musste ummontiert werden (nach oben) und das verdrehbare Ventil muss unbedingt in dieser Position stehen, sonnst gibt´s Alu-Späne.


----------



## tourenschnecke (20. September 2010)

Hallo,
Hier mein TrengaDE AM 1.8 mit 140mm Epicon RLD an der Wolfswarte(Harz)


----------



## herbstl78 (22. Oktober 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (22. Oktober 2010)

Das Simplon gefällt mir sehr gut! Auch das TrengaDe ist schick.


----------



## tourenschnecke (24. Oktober 2010)

Update
Das TrengaDE ist inzwischen mit Durolux TAD 120-160 und Crossmax SX unterwegs. Fotos folgen

Tschüß Klaus


----------



## lockenschulli (24. Oktober 2010)

hier mal schnell vor den winterlichen umbaumaßnahmen meine durolux 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## matou (25. Oktober 2010)

Wow, das Bike wertet die Gabel gleich auf!


----------



## lockenschulli (25. Oktober 2010)

wie sagt man ja immer so schön, kleider machen leute 
aber mal ganz im ernst, um richtig schön was wegzubügeln passt die gabel schon...vor allem die die rca geht schon gut...


----------



## Maik68 (25. Oktober 2010)

So, hier nun mal meine Suntour Epicon.
Hab sie seit ein paar Wochen und bin sehr zufrieden damit.





Und hier das ganze Bike





Gruß Maik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tourenschnecke (29. Oktober 2010)

Update
Hier mein TrengaDe mit Durolux und Crossmax SX


----------



## free.rider (2. November 2010)

Habe auch eine


----------



## Jendo (2. November 2010)

Sehr interessanter Aufbau! Was wiegt denn das gute Stück?


----------



## free.rider (2. November 2010)

Jendo schrieb:


> Sehr interessanter Aufbau! Was wiegt denn das gute Stück?




16,2 Kg mit der Kind Shock Stütze.


----------



## Horstdriver (6. November 2010)

Naja meine hat nur 100mm...


----------



## 230691 (10. November 2010)

Sorry das wird jetzt mal etwas OT aber es passt gerade so schön.

Habe das gleiche Bike wie Horstdriver
Dort ist der Drehknopf für die Zugstufe aus rotem Plastik wie man auf dem ersten Bild von Maik68 sehen kann.
Problem ist jetzt das ich schon alles versucht habe den ollen Pinöppel raus zu bekomm.
Selbst mit sanfter Gewalt bewegt sich da nichts.
Um die Gabel komplett zu demontieren muss ich ja aber auf beiden Seiten unten am Casting die Inbusschrauben lösen.
Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit die Schraube an der Zugstufe zu lösen so das ich an das Innenlieben ran komme?
Mir wird die Gabel bei den niedrigen Temperaturen eindeutig zu zickig.
Auch würde ich sie gerne auf 120mm traveln.

MfG Dennis


----------



## Holgi (10. November 2010)

230691 schrieb:


> Sorry das wird jetzt mal etwas OT aber es passt gerade so schön.
> 
> Habe das gleiche Bike wie Horstdriver
> Dort ist der Drehknopf für die Zugstufe aus rotem Plastik wie man auf dem ersten Bild von Maik68 sehen kann.
> ...


 

Moin,

wenn es eine aktuelle Epicon ist, sollter der Knopf eigentlich aus Alu sein und wird nur durch einen O-Ring gehalten, traveln geht dann bis 140 wenn ich mich recht erinnere nur durch umstecken ohne Zusatzteile. Eine Anleitung gibts im Netz.


----------



## octane1967 (10. November 2010)

Die Zugstufenschraube (Rändelschraube aus Alu) kannst du mit ein wenig Kraft nach unten abziehen, danach kommst du hier mit dem Inbus ran. Auf der Luftseite ist es ein Außensechskant (ich glaub ein 10er). Wenn beide Seiten nicht mehr verschraubt sind kannst du die Holme vom Casting abziehen.

http://www.srsuntour-tuning-base.com/index.php?screen=ho.home&postingID=108#


----------



## 230691 (10. November 2010)

Ja ich weiß das der eigentlich aus Alu sein sollte.
Jedoch habe ich die Gabel nicht einzeln gekauft, sondern sie war schon an mein Stevens S7 dran.
Vielleicht eine OEM Gabel ich weiß es nicht genau.
Jedoch ist die Zugstufenschraube definitiv aus Plastik.
Will da jetzt nur nicht so dran rum brechen - nachher hab ich ein paar Einzelteile in der Hand :/

Ich versuche mal ein Foto davon zu machen wenn ich genug Zeit habe

*EDIT:*
War gerade nochmal im Keller um die Fotos zu machen.
Hab mir das ganze dann nochmal genauer angeschaut etc.
Und habe die Zugstufenschraube abgekommen Sie saß aber schon wirklich abartig fest.
Nu muss ich nur noch schauen wie ich die Gabel von dem Rahmen abbekomme :/
Naja irgendwann ist immer das erste mal.
Und danke für eure schnelle antwort

MfG Dennis


----------



## Ransom Andy (29. November 2010)

und so sieht meine durolux im neu aufgebauten enduro-hardtail aus... yeah baby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (30. November 2010)

Sehr hübsch! 
Poste das Bike mal im "Zeigt her eure FR-Hardtails-Thread".


----------



## Jendo (30. November 2010)

Das Bike ist wirklich absolut Spitze!
Fährst Du die Gabel mit 160 oder 180mm?

mfg
Jendo


----------



## Ransom Andy (30. November 2010)

noch ist die 180er Kartusche drin, es wird aber die 160er reinkommen. die 180er variante bin ich vorher im ransom gefahren.


----------



## WilliWildsau (30. November 2010)

Wirklich klasse das Bike
Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Ransom Andy (1. Dezember 2010)

danke vielmals. die erste ausfahrt war schonmal vielversprechend. obwohl es meine hardtailpremiere ist.
die 160er kartusche ist bestellt und auch schon auf reisen. sollte demach schon bald da sein.


----------



## nic520 (3. Januar 2011)

Noch wenig gefahren, aber mit von Anfang an eingefülltem Öl in beiden Holmen klasse Ansprechverhalten.


----------



## ingoshome (4. Januar 2011)

... on Tour:

http://priv.cqx.dyndns.org/?picture.dev&daduke&rca&tad


----------



## jackbmc (19. Februar 2011)

BMC TF03 09 suntour epicon tad


----------



## Hüby (28. Februar 2011)

my 2011er TAD 140-180..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. März 2011)

2010 1 1/8 Schaft 160mm RCA


----------



## nitro66 (7. März 2011)

ghost ert duro TAD 140 -180


----------



## LF-X (25. März 2011)

Hier meine Axon: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZzNbGll9BY"]YouTube        - Suntour AXON D-RL in Cologne[/nomedia]


----------



## TypMitBart (27. März 2011)

Bin mit meiner Durolux sehr zufrieden, fahr sie jetzt ca 1,5 Monate, hab schon das Zugstufenöl gegen 2,5wt von Motorex getauscht, jetzt passt mir der Verstellbereich SUPER! Ölschmierung läuft auch. Achja iss ne 09er 160 TAD.
Rad ist eigentlich mit nem DHX ausgestattet, der aber mal gewartet werden muss.
Radl:




und noch mit Coil Dämpfer im Einsatz:




Fahre sie auch auf ca 140mm getravelt, passt dann besser zum Heck.


----------



## Jendo (27. März 2011)

Feines Geschoss! Was ist das für ein Rahmen?


----------



## WilliWildsau (27. März 2011)

Hier ist mal meine Durolux an meinem neuen Tourenbike



Der erste Eindruck ist durchweg positiv und ich habe mich mit den Tuningmaßnahmen noch gar nicht beschäftigt Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich sie mit meiner ersten Federgabel vergleiche(AMP von 1992) und dagegen ist sie Wunderwerk der Technik
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TypMitBart (27. März 2011)

@ Jendo: Duncon Akita aus 2006 in Sonderlackung.

Anderes Öl muss ja irgendwann eh rein, und da es nicht wirklich lange dauert und 75ml nicht viel Öl sind, hab ichs bei der erstbesten Gelegenheit erledigt  war vorher aber auch sehr zufrieden, nur die Zugstufe war mir eben ein µ zu langsam (in ganz offener position).


----------



## duro e (3. April 2011)

so hab meinen lowbudget freerider fertig bekommen  
fährt sich sehr sehr sahnig ^^.
gabel ist ne 180er durolux , muss die gabel echt loben für das ich die erst 4mal gefahren bin . hat bis jetzt keinen anstand gemacht was abzufangen . arbeitet leise und super flüssig . man merkt die landung nicht


----------



## tourenschnecke (10. April 2011)

Meine Durolux hat ein neues zuhause.


----------



## Okulyth (24. April 2011)

Hier ist mal meine Durolux an meinem COVE .


----------



## Magierer (12. Juli 2011)

Mein Slide ED170 mit Durolux RCA 180, tappered ..


----------



## rasumichin (14. Juli 2011)

Epicon Xc Tad im Pipedream Sirius


----------



## kraft_werk (3. Dezember 2011)

..hier mal meine 09er axon rld


----------



## Fufu (8. Dezember 2011)

Tolle Bikes !
Finde meins paßt auch dazu.
Gruß


----------



## ollo (9. Dezember 2011)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Hier ist mal meine Durolux an meinem neuen Tourenbike
> .....
> Der erste Eindruck ist durchweg positiv und ich habe mich mit den Tuningmaßnahmen noch gar nicht beschäftigt Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich sie mit meiner ersten Federgabel vergleiche(AMP von 1992) und dagegen ist sie Wunderwerk der Technik
> Gruß aus dem Pott!






Moin WilliWildsau
 sehr Geiles Reuber hast Du da .....ich kann mich noch an die Zeit der Entscheidung zwischen Reuber und Alutech erinnern, war eine sehr sehr harte Zeit .......das Ergebnis sieht man ja, die graue Maus von Alutech  ....mit Helmchen Tune TAD Duro und Alutech Modifizierung Aufklebern


----------



## Mountain77 (9. Dezember 2011)

Durolux TAD 160mm 2011 / Liteville 301 Mk9 160mm





Ein bischen schwer, aber super steif, Preis/Leistung ist einfach top!
Das in der Bike bemängelte Einfädeln der Steckachse kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
Die Absenkung benutze ich nur an langen Anstiegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tapfererkrieger (10. Dezember 2011)

Hier mal meine Durolux TAD RCA 100-180mm. (+ölschmierung)
Beim Drücktest dachte ich noch, das sie nicht so toll geht. Aber bei der ersten Ausfahrt hat sie mich absolut vom gegenteil überzeugt.
wirklich topgabel zum fairen preis.


----------



## dunkelfalke (11. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt kommt meine Billig-Raidon auf nem Selbstbau 
Ist aber nicht so schlimmt, in dem anderen hab ich ne 6200


----------



## ingoshome (11. Dezember 2011)

bin grad über das gestolpert und hoff, wir hatten es nicht schon ...






auf knapp 2000m letzten Winter ... ride on!


----------



## Fabian93 (23. Dezember 2011)

Suche mal wieder eine Durolux für mein aktuelles Projekt,wenn wer was abzugeben hat bitte melden 

Damit es nicht OT ist:


----------



## ingoshome (1. Januar 2012)

hübsch hübsch ... und falls dann TAD's übrig bleiben ... immer her damit :- ))





wenn -scheint's- auch nicht jedermann's Sache!?


----------



## WilliWildsau (4. Januar 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> Moin WilliWildsau
> sehr Geiles Reuber hast Du da .....ich kann mich noch an die Zeit der Entscheidung zwischen Reuber und Alutech erinnern, war eine sehr sehr harte Zeit .......das Ergebnis sieht man ja, die graue Maus von Alutech  ....mit Helmchen Tune TAD Duro und Alutech Modifizierung Aufklebern



Hallo ollo
Glaub mir ich hatte auch das Problem und mit Jürgen habe ich auch darüber gesprochen und ich bin auch froh 2 Rahmen aus Bistensee im Keller stehen zu haben, aber das Hackengas ist halt unser Resultat aus unseren Bikeerlebnissen und es ist einfach schön, was ganz spezielles zu fahren Aber dein Fanes ist schon klasse und viel Spaß weiterhin damit
Gruß Jens!


----------



## Mountain77 (7. Januar 2012)

ingoshome schrieb:


> hübsch hübsch ... und falls dann TAD's übrig bleiben ... immer her damit :- ))
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meine TAD kriegste nicht, passt viel zu gut zu meinem LV!

Ein tolles Bild! Zeigt alles, was das Mountainbiken ausmacht, Landschaft, Technik, Fahrtechnik, Spaß am biken... Wo ist es entstanden? 
Die negativen Kommentare im Fotoalbum kann ich nicht verstehen. Ist doch toll, wenn so ein Schnappschuß gewinnt!

Gruß M.


----------



## ingoshome (7. Januar 2012)

Danke ... das ist südwestlich hoch über dem Chiemsee - kann leider gar nicht 
weiter empfehlen, da bis auf 100hm oben alles an Trail zur Forstrasse wurde.

Hm ... ich glaub ich hatte es übertrieben, mit meinen "Schnappschüssen die gewonnen" haben ...

Hab mir jetzt ne RCA geholt und bin gespannt wie die sein wird.
Evtl. mixe ich sie noch mit meiner anderen TAD - mal sehn ...


----------



## WilliWildsau (8. Januar 2012)

ingoshome schrieb:


> Hm ... ich glaub ich hatte es übertrieben, mit meinen "Schnappschüssen die gewonnen" haben ...



Sollen die anderen doch einfach bessere anbieten

Gruß Jens!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (8. Januar 2012)

ingoshome schrieb:


> Hm ... ich glaub ich hatte es übertrieben, mit meinen "Schnappschüssen die gewonnen" haben ...
> 
> Hab mir jetzt ne RCA geholt und bin gespannt wie die sein wird.
> Evtl. mixe ich sie noch mit meiner anderen TAD - mal sehn ...



Das dumme Wahlvolk!

Die RCA hat keine Federwegsverstellung. Gibt es eigentlich noch andere Unterschiede?


----------



## ingoshome (8. Januar 2012)

Danke Jens ... hast eh recht ... Trotzdem manchmal komisches Gefühl, so viel abwertendes lesen zu müssen.

@Mountain77: m.W. ist bei der RCA nicht nur die Dämpfer-Kartusche eine andere (bessere?), sondern sie ist auch auf der anderen Seite und iwie "inkompatibel" eingebaut. Was genau anders ist, erzählen vielleicht besser die anderen Threads in diesem Unterforum ... Da werd ich dann auch mal hinsehn, wenn ich mich an den Umbau mach. Bin gespannt. Übrigens bin ich höchst erfreut, dass ich nach gut 2 Jahren keinerlei Probleme mit Buchsenspiel bekommen habe ... nur im Winter wird die Original-TAD immer ein wenig "zäh" ... Schön Sonntag allen zusammen!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Januar 2012)

ingoshome schrieb:


> Was genau anders ist, erzählen vielleicht besser die anderen Threads in diesem Unterforum ...



Lass uns das hier diskutieren, ich bin auch gerade am umbauen, allerdings umgekehrt, von RCA 160 auf 120-160.


----------



## octane1967 (8. Januar 2012)

Dann brauchst du die Luftkartusche der TAD samt BetÃ¤tigungshebel.

Macht euch Ã¼brigens nicht zu viel Sorgen um die QualitÃ¤t eurer Suntours â meine XC Pro TAD 155mm aus 2006 funktioniert Ã¼brigens immer noch wie am ersten Tag. Und hat dank zusÃ¤tzlicher Stahlfeder ein traumhaftes Ansprechverhalten. Gut, Gewicht (ca. 2,55 kg) und Steifigkeit kÃ¶nnten besser sein, aber angesichts der EUR 150,- um die ich sie getunt, aber leicht gebraucht gekauft habe ...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Januar 2012)

octane1967 schrieb:


> Dann brauchst du die Luftkartusche der TAD samt Betätigungshebel.



hier


----------



## Dirty_Scott (9. Januar 2012)

Hier meine SR Suntout SF10 Durolux 160mm in meinen UMF Freddy Team 1








Uploaded with ImageShack.us


GretzZzZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. Januar 2012)

Proceed mit 55 vs. Proceed mit DX







Die DX wirkt wuchtiger, obwohl sie es nicht wirklich ist, wie man im direkten Vergleich sieht


----------



## ingoshome (13. Januar 2012)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Proceed mit 55 vs. Proceed mit DX
> :
> Die DX wirkt wuchtiger, obwohl sie es nicht wirklich ist, wie man im direkten Vergleich sieht
> :



Ja - sehr überraschend: am bike wirkt die 55 in Relation fast schwächlich!?

Genau die beiden (dx nur mit rca) habe ich hier auch liegen: die dx ist auch ne idee leichter


----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. Januar 2012)

ingoshome schrieb:


> Genau die beiden (dx nur mit rca) habe ich hier auch liegen: die dx ist auch ne idee leichter




Aber hast schon recht, die DX ist ein ganzes Stück leichter wie die 55 und sie sieht auch um Welten besser aus.


----------



## lone_wolf (14. Januar 2012)

Nach den ganzen Topmodellen hier mal eine Einsteigergabel:





Hat mich sehr positiv überrascht - top Verarbeitung (bis auf die stümperhaften XCM Sticker), sehr gute Performance.
Ach so - ist 'ne XCM LO 80mm...


----------



## david99 (14. Januar 2012)

is das schon die mit hydraulischer dämpfung? müsste sich "hlo" nennen, die mit mechanik "mlo"


----------



## lone_wolf (14. Januar 2012)

Bei 19,99 EUR gehe ich eher von einer Elastomerdämpfung aus. Wobei sie bisher bei Kälte nicht härter geworden ist...


----------



## david99 (15. Januar 2012)

oha  denn wundert mich in der tat dein eindruck der "sehr guten performance". ich hab sie auch, an nem anderen rad noch ne alte m6200 und die raidon sf11... die mechanische xcm mlo ist für mich einfach nur ein knapp 3kg schweres stück altmetall... die "performance" is grauenhaft.


----------



## lone_wolf (15. Januar 2012)

Schwer ist sie - exakt 2510g mit gekürztem Schaft, selbst gewogen. Was mich nur wundert, heute bei 0°C ist sie auch nicht bockiger geworden. Spricht eher gegen Elastomere...

Funktioniert nach wie vor super. Allerdings dürfte ich auch nicht leichter als 78kg sein, da die Federn schon eher straff ausgelegt sind.


----------



## david99 (15. Januar 2012)

die hat auch keine elastomere... das is nur ne feder drin, mehr nich. auf der anderen seite der lockout-mechanismus.


----------



## lone_wolf (15. Januar 2012)

Müsste ja dann ein Springbock sein, so ohne Dämpfung. Isses aber nicht. Dürfte eigentlich nicht fahrbar sein - hat auch eine Rebound Einstellmöglichkeit auf der anderen Seite. Die sogar Wirkung zeigt.
Na ja, solange es funktioniert mit der XCM...
Muss ja nicht alles verstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmiederich (15. Januar 2012)

Meine Durolux hat ein neues Zuhause


----------



## david99 (16. Januar 2012)

lone_wolf schrieb:


> Müsste ja dann ein Springbock sein, so ohne Dämpfung. Isses aber nicht. Dürfte eigentlich nicht fahrbar sein - hat auch eine Rebound Einstellmöglichkeit auf der anderen Seite.


meinst du den drehknopf oben an der gabel? oder is das ding rechts unten


----------



## lone_wolf (20. Januar 2012)

In Fahrtrichtung oben rechts Lock-out, oben links + und -. Wird dann wohl eher Federrate als Dämpfung sein...


----------



## david99 (20. Januar 2012)

richtig, das is die federvorspannung, zugstufe müsste - wenn vorhanden - links unten eingestellt werden.


----------



## WilliWildsau (30. Januar 2012)

Ein paar kleine Umbaumaßnahmen durchgeführt, also hier die aktuelle Version und ich bin immer wieder total begeistert von der Durolux
Für mich die optimale Tourengabel und die Tuningtipps habe ich bis heute noch nicht gebraucht Aber gut zu wissen, dass man noch ausreichend Potential hat






Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## forever (1. Februar 2012)

Auch Grüße aus dem Pott!  Nicht böse gemeint, aber die XCM/XCT ist schlicht Tonne, weil ca. 2.5 oder 2.6 kg "StarrGabel" - keinerlei Dämpfung, und nur simpelste Stahlfeder inside...ab der XCR gibts hydraulische Dämpfung via Ölkartusche...diese ist für Straßen/Forstwege prima...besser als die Dart 3...allerdings finde ich Suntour Gabeln unterhalb der Raidon Air Mist.


----------



## Schmiederich (6. Februar 2012)

fehlt noch die bremsleitung hinten


----------



## MarcoFibr (6. Februar 2012)

Schickes Rad. 
Was ist das für eine Gabel?


----------



## Schmiederich (7. Februar 2012)

hi,
falls du das spezi enduro meinst
da ist eine durolux tad mit absenkung 160-120 verbaut.
die ist kostengünstig u.funzt super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (7. Februar 2012)

Meine ich.
Welches Baujahr und wie lange fährst du sie schon ?


----------



## Schmiederich (7. Februar 2012)

baujahr 2011
ich fahre sie seit mai
sie ist durch dünneres öl getunt


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. Februar 2012)

Bei welchen Gewicht hast du welches Öl drinn?


----------



## Schmiederich (7. Februar 2012)

ca,75 kg
o5er


----------



## Schmiederich (6. März 2012)

[/url]
so, nun ist es fertig u. für würdig befunden.......
die durolux harmoniert super mit dem hinterbau 
die absenkung der gabel ist nicht unbedingt nötig
das teil klettert auch so fantastisch.


----------



## HANZZ08 (10. März 2012)

Wie ist eigentlich das Ansprechverhalten der Durolux??
Ist die mit ner MZ vergleichbar?

Gruß,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tapfererkrieger (10. März 2012)

Meine Durolux TAD RCA.

Einmal mit 180mm:





Und einmal mit 100mm:


----------



## Schmiederich (10. März 2012)

ich bin damit zufrieden 
den unmittelbaren vergleich hab ich leider nicht
im enduro leistet sie sehr gut ihre dienste 
und der preis ist unschlagbar


----------



## HANZZ08 (10. März 2012)

Bin auch am Grübeln......
Preis-Leistung is naturlich scho geil. Ne 36 Talas mit 180mm Federweg kostet da gleich mal n Tausender mehr.
Hat dann allerdings auch High- und Lowspeed-Druckstufe und des Zeugs...


----------



## david99 (15. März 2012)

die neue 2012er raidon x3 120mm mit der all-in-one-kartusche








(im cc-touren-thread haben schon die ersten nen herzkasper )


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. März 2012)




----------



## Lukas1991 (15. März 2012)

HANZZ08 schrieb:


> Bin auch am Grübeln......
> Preis-Leistung is naturlich scho geil. Ne 36 Talas mit 180mm Federweg kostet da gleich mal n Tausender mehr.
> Hat dann allerdings auch High- und Lowspeed-Druckstufe und des Zeugs...




hat doch high und lowspeed 
http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/23348/kw/SUNTOUR_DUROLUX_SF12_TAD__RC2_140%96180_mm_1_1-8-_schwarz_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop


----------



## HANZZ08 (16. März 2012)

Oh, jaaa
Kann man die auch für n Freerider hernehmen oder is`s eher so `ne Allmountaun-Gabel??
Würde dann evtl. ans HANZZ kommen...

Gruß,


----------



## Child3k (19. März 2012)

Ist schon ne Endurogabel - halt wie die Fox 36, RS Lyrik und MZ 66. Allerdings haben nur die aktuellen 2012er (SF12) Modelle die neuen Features. Kosten auch mehr als die Vorgängergenerationen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (27. März 2012)

Hier mal mein Aufbau mit der Gabel:


----------



## HANZZ08 (28. März 2012)

Schaut seeehr gut aus...bis auf die Griffe.
Wie kommst du so mit dem Dämpfer zurecht??
Ich hab meinen ja rausgeschmissen

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (28. März 2012)

Konnte leider noch nicht fahren mit dem Dämpfer.


----------



## Focustreter (28. März 2012)

Hier eine Rux


----------



## MarcoFibr (2. April 2012)

Endlich fertig... 

Macht ordentlich Spass.

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/05/zp/05zpy59j264m/medium_Foto.jpg?0


----------



## s-pro (8. April 2012)

david99 schrieb:


> die neue 2012er raidon x3 120mm mit der all-in-one-kartusche
> 
> 
> 
> ...




grandios schönes bike !!! ganz mein geschmack. würde gerne näheres darüber erfahren... was ist das denn für ein rahmen ?

lg henning


----------



## david99 (8. April 2012)

s-pro schrieb:


> grandios schönes bike !!! ganz mein geschmack. würde gerne näheres darüber erfahren... was ist das denn für ein rahmen ?
> 
> lg henning


meinst das jetz ernst? 

den rahmen hab ich günstig ausm bikemarkt, soll ein "lakes" sein... mehr konnte mir der verkäufer leider auch nicht sagen. demnächst kommt auf jeden fall noch ne längere gabel rein, man merkt dass mit den 120mm der lenkwinkel noch zu steil und das tretlager zu tief ist


----------



## s-pro (8. April 2012)

ja ernsthaft. finde des sieht wirklich sehr geil aus.

wenn dus mal nicht mehr haben willst, meld dich 

lg henning


----------



## david99 (8. April 2012)

jo mach ich denn


----------



## s-pro (8. April 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1097549



hier mal meins 

lg


----------



## david99 (8. April 2012)

sehr schick, von mir aus könnten wir auch tauschen  

spass beiseite...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## david99 (13. Mai 2012)

jetz mit raidon sf10 140mm:


----------



## Holgi (13. Mai 2012)

Moin,
ich finde die schwarze Gabel stand ihm besser.


----------



## david99 (13. Mai 2012)

find ich auch son bißchen... aber ich gewöhn mich dran. die x3 hat einfach nur genervt

- viel zu viel progression weil viel zu kleine luftkammer, daher nur 50% federweg genutzt
- zu wenig federweg (lenkwinkel, tretlagerhöhe), es waren nur maximal 120mm möglich, die x1/x2 bzw ihre vorgänger können von 0 - 140mm (mit etwas basteln sogar noch mehr)
- aufgrund der konstruktion casting sehr schwierig mit öl befüllbar
- ca. 350gr schwerer
- der billige plastikverschluss oben an der krone war ständig undicht
- keine einstellare zugstufe

trotzdem für beide gleich viel bezahlt... laut suntour is die x3 auch die billigste raidon ab 2012, trotzdem wird sie meist genauso teuer wie die anderen verkauft... meiner meinung dürfte die maximal 80 eur kosten


----------



## Motammi (27. Mai 2012)

Ich habe ein Rad für meinen Bruder aufgebaut.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1131606


----------



## Michael1989 (5. Dezember 2012)

So gehöre ja jetzt auch zur Suntour Familie,da möchte ich euch meins auch nicht vorenthalten. 



 

Suntour Durolux 09er Modell (Neu Aufbereitet 2012/Komplett Tuning auf Öl-Schmierung und 180-/140-120mm Federweg)


----------



## Magierer (5. Dezember 2012)

Gratuliere ! Find ich optisch schön und technisch sehr sinnvoll aufgebaut ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karbonara (6. Dezember 2012)

Hier mal meins.  Raidon X1 SF11. Ein bisschen dreckig.


----------



## Holgi (24. August 2013)

Moin,

mein altes Reign, die Gabel wurde im Rahmen eines Services auf 160mm getravelt. 

Bin gespannt wie sich das im Gelände macht, auf der Straße fuhr sich der etwas flachere Lenkwinkel ganz gut.


----------



## octane1967 (24. August 2013)

Hi Holgi,

ich fahre den Vorvorgänger der Epicon, eine XC-Pro TAD 2005 mit getravelten 155 mm (und Stahlfedertuning auf der Dämpferseite) am Kraftstoff E1. Heuer war ich damit im Bikepark und der Guide (selbst ein Giant Faith) war ganz überrascht von Steifigkeit und Ansprechverhalten der Gabel. Ich wüsste mir keinen Grund, warum die Epicon da schlechter sein sollte. Hat deine Gabel eine 15 mm-Achse? Ich fahre im Schnellspannermodell eine 9 mm Achse von BOR mit adaptierter Hope II, die scheint auch schon was zu bringen.


----------



## Holgi (24. August 2013)

Hi,

nee, das ist eine 2010er mit Qr, wegen dem Anprechverhalten habe ich heute auch den Service gemacht, jetzt ist es wieder ok. 

Preis/Leistung ist auf jeden Fall ok


----------



## Deleted 112231 (29. August 2013)

Commencal gelabelte 130mm Duro DJ in meinem ollen Radon Fully. Läuft sehr gut!


----------



## Manni1599 (6. September 2013)

Mein Cotic Solaris mit Epicon X1 RL-RC 15QLC CTS 29, 120mm





Macht einen sehr wertigen Eindruck, das Ansprechverhalten ist feinste Sahne. Morgen wird eine längere Tour gefahren, ich bin gespannt.


----------



## WilliWildsau (7. September 2013)

Mein neues Hackengas mit Durolux



Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Manni1599 (9. September 2013)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Mein Cotic Solaris mit Epicon X1 RL-RC 15QLC CTS 29, 120mm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, der erste Eindruck hat sich bestätigt, die Gabel geht echt Klasse!


----------



## MO_Thor (10. September 2013)

Aaaaye....das Cotic stachelt im Fleisch wie wild!
Bin sowieso schon auf Entzug, seit ich vor knapp einem Jahr mein HT verkauft habe und den Fuhrpark grundsätzlich auf 1 Bike reduziert habe.
Zu sehen hier:




Sobald er verfügbar ist, kommt der 2014er Durolux-Dämpfer rein. Der Monarch ist nicht soooo prickelnd und der Durodämpfer lief schon im ähnlich progressiven Frantik wunderbar.
Die Durolux...was soll ich sagen? SF10 RCA, einstellen, fahren. Absenkung vermisse ich nicht, bergauf wippt sie kaum - außer im Wiegetritt - und bergab eine Wucht im Vergleich zu all den Forken, die ich vorher hatte.


----------



## christucci (15. September 2013)

So, mal kurz ein Bildchen gemacht! Schon seit ein paar Monaten aufgebaut, aber nie zum knipsen gekommen.
Durolux-Fahrwerk ist echt Sahne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steeldonkey (16. Dezember 2013)

moinsen leute,

ich möchte das casting meiner durolux matt-rot lackieren lassen.

weiß eventuell einer von euch, wo ich Duroluxdecals in einer beliebigen Farbe herbekomme?


----------



## rot3k (5. Februar 2014)

Hier mal etwas älteres, eine RUX


----------



## NobbyRalph (21. August 2014)




----------



## derAndre (21. August 2014)

Also meine Durolux hat scheinbar einen einfachen Job bei mir. Wenn ich die Fotos so durchschaue ist sie eigentlich immer komplett ausgefedert:


----------



## Steeldonkey (21. August 2014)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


>



irgendwie sieht das casting deiner durolux so anders aus. oder ist das die lackschutzfolie, die den effekt hat, dass das casting bei den staubabstreifern so kantig aussieht?


----------



## NobbyRalph (21. August 2014)

Steeldonkey schrieb:


> irgendwie sieht das casting deiner durolux so anders aus. oder ist das die lackschutzfolie, die den effekt hat, dass das casting bei den staubabstreifern so kantig aussieht?


 
da ich Hochglanz-Lack generell kacke finde, habe ich zumindest die Aussenseiten der Tauchrohre mit mattschwarzer Folie beklebt


----------



## Steeldonkey (21. August 2014)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> da ich Hochglanz-Lack generell kacke finde, habe ich zumindest die Aussenseiten der Tauchrohre mit mattschwarzer Folie beklebt



deshalb habe ich meine direkt ganz lackieren lassen und mir bei schneidwerk (user aus dem forum hier) decals bestellt. ich bin sehr zufrieden! finish ist seidenmatt klarlack

achso, die krone ist auch in dem rot lackiert. hab noch keine ordentliche gesamtaufnahmen gemacht...


----------



## derAndre (21. August 2014)

Ich denke das ist die Perspektive. Folie ist da keine drauf. Auf dem ersten Bild ist noch ein Mashguard drann.


----------



## Diddo (24. August 2014)

Ui, die rote Durolux sieht schick aus. Und gut zu wissen, dass man über das Forum auch schnell an Decals kommt 





Durolux SF-10 mit RC2 Dämpfung, nem Geklapper-Feature bei kleinen Schlägen, einem Titus El Guapo dran und Grins-Garantie bergab 
Jetzt müsste die Gabel nur noch noch komplett schwarze Decals haben und der Monarch auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Norman_Schmitt (19. November 2014)

hier mal meine TAD RCA 180-140 in altem und neuem Bike 





Beim Mojo HDR ist ein Kindshock Hebel verbaut, der ist wesentlich hochwertiger, haltbarer und drückt sich angenehmer.


----------



## Fabian93 (16. Dezember 2014)

Nabend zusammen,

ich suche aktuell nach einer defekten Durolux, wichtig wäre eine intakte Standrohr/Krone/Schafteinheit mit 1 1/8 Schaft. Rest kann defekt sein.


----------



## Blackriver2006 (16. Dezember 2014)

*TA RC2*


----------



## Diddo (17. Dezember 2014)

@Blackriver2006 Schickes Cycle of Violence! 

Mein 456 evo sah mit 140mm Durolux so aus - danach wurde es zu einem El Guapo


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (2. März 2015)

Sunn Tzar mit 160mm.


----------



## trail_fuchs (10. März 2015)

vielleicht haben manche meine schon gesehen...aber hier nochmal.

Mein Custom Hanzz Aufbau mit der Durolux SF12 RC2 TAD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Norman_Schmitt (10. März 2015)

endlich habe ich meine Custom Decals bekommen...


----------



## Diddo (11. März 2015)

@Norman_Schmitt Woher hast du die Decals? Sieht schick aus das Bike, über den Roco Air denke ich auch gerade nach


----------



## Norman_Schmitt (11. März 2015)

die Vorlage für die Decals stammt von Foren user schneidwerk, aber wegen der "exotischen" Farbe wurden sie bei bkstickers in Portugal gemacht. 
der Roco ist im Mojo mega fluffig.


----------



## RodseFoll (26. Juni 2015)

Hier mal ein Handyfoto von meinem Bock mit Suntour Fahrwerk nach der Tour am Sonntag. 


 Ja, ich muss den LuKa-Spacer in der Gabel noch kürzen, aber ansonsten bin ich vollends von den Duroluxen (Duroluchse?^^) überzeugt. Top Geräte!


----------



## Diddo (26. Juni 2015)

@RodseFoll Wie, kürzen? Ich dachte du hast zu wenig Endprogression oder verwechsel ich da gerade etwas?


----------



## Seader (26. Juni 2015)

hmm... glaub ich poste meins erst dienstag abend, nachdem die beiden mal artgerecht ausgeführt wurden  selbes fahrwerk wie rodsefoll, nur die gabel ist bereits auf 170mm eingestellt, mit bereits gekürztem luka-spacer.


----------



## RodseFoll (27. Juni 2015)

Momentan ist der Spacer noch so lang daß nicht der komplette Federweg freigegeben wird, wie man anhand des Kabelbinders sehen kann... 
Ich hatte es im Durolux(gabel) Thread so verstanden, daß mit einer Spacerlänge von 2,7cm der ideale Kompromiss zwischen Endprogression und Federwegsfreigabe erreicht wird. Aber ich taste mich da erstmal Schritt für Schritt ran, wenn ich denn mal Zeit habe.


----------



## Seader (27. Juni 2015)

da sind vllt. noch drei vier mm federweg übrig: die durolux lässt ca. 7mm von den standrohren oben ungenutzt  sprich, der kabelbinder landet nicht direkt am anfang der standrohre / direkt an der gabelkrone.
wieviel bei deiner von den standrohren übrigbleibt, kannst du ja mal testen, indem du die luft rauslässt und sie einmal komplett zusammenstauchst  bei der gelegenheit kannst auch mal checken, ob sie im wieder aufgepumpten zustand die vollen eingestellten 160mm bietet. macht meine ja, wohl auf grund der starken negativfeder, bei 180mm setting nicht: sind rund 170mm, die sie ausfährt. die 170mm waren aber auch mein ziel, ist mir von daher schnuppi


----------



## RodseFoll (27. Juni 2015)

Also, meine DRLX hat einen theoretischen Federweg von 167mm, hab´s letztens noch gemessen. Daß da noch ein Rest übrig bleibt ist klar, das kenne ich schon.
Allerdings ist das i.d.R. nicht mehr als Kabelbinderbreite (~5mm), sprich: So wie es jetzt ist, ist es zu wenig. Da muss noch was passieren. 
Aber erstmal bau ich das Alltagsbike fertig, dann kommt das Enduro wieder auf den Montageständer


----------



## Seader (28. Juni 2015)

so sieht das bei mir aus, nach luftablassen und einmal komplett komprimieren, mit 75-80 psi bepumpt und auf 180mm setting, rebound recht schnell eingestellt:







gute 13-14mm bleiben übrig.
bei dir ist da ja scheinbar noch bissle platz, so 5mm? spacer kürzen und 5-10psi mehr rein könnt die lösung bei dir sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RodseFoll (28. Juni 2015)

Das sind bei mir weit mehr als 5mm. Genau gemessen hab ich´s noch nicht, aber es ist locker ´ne Daumenbreite, also mehr als 10mm. Wenn ich also von einem theoretischen Federweg von 167mm (zumindest von der Länge der Tauchrohre her) ausgehe, nutzt meine Gabel momentan nur rund 150mm. Und 10mm mehr hätte ich dann schon noch gerne.. 
Zum Basteln bin ich noch nicht gekommen, da ich noch ne andere Baustelle habe.
Aber Spacer kürzen und ggf etwas mehr Druck war dann mein Plan......


----------



## Seader (30. Juni 2015)

so, hier mein fahrwerk 



ich glaub, ich muss mir'nen heli kaufen, das hochstrampeln zu den geilen trails ist viel zu anstrengend ...


----------



## Seebl (30. Juni 2015)

Ein recht unscharfer Schnappschuss:


----------



## RodseFoll (30. Juni 2015)

Nice Jungs! Aber das mit dem Heli hab ich mal überlesen... Man muss sich seinen Trail doch wohl verdienen, oder? 

Übrigens, @Seader, ich hab letztens meinen Spacer gekürzt, erstmal um einen cm. Und siehe da, schon passts besser, ich komme jetzt schon auf 155mm FW. Aber das nur mal am Rande, is ja ne Galerie hier


----------



## derAndre (1. November 2015)

nur um diesen Thread mal wieder ein bisschen zu beleben.

Meine Durolux ist defekt, sie dreht sich in der Luft immer zur Seite. Ganz so als wollte sie lieber nicht gucken wie die Landung aussieht :


Hab heute mal diese Perspektive getestet um zu sehen wie die Gabel arbeitet. Ist schon beeindruckend wie sahnig das Baby arbeitet. Auch oder gerade in heftigem und schnellem Geläuf zeigt sie eine beeindruckende Performance.


----------



## RodseFoll (1. November 2015)

Gibt´s den Film schon irgendwo zu sehen? Würd mich ja mal interessieren, ich hatte sowas nämlich auch schon vor


----------



## derAndre (1. November 2015)

Lohnt sich eigentlich nicht das hoch zu laden. Die Vibrationen am Rahmen sind zu heftig vor allem wenn es heftiger zur Sache geht.

Superview macht auch mehr Sinn und den alten Schlauch würde ich beim nächsten mal abmachen.


----------



## RodseFoll (1. November 2015)

Hmkay, ich dachte mir schon sowas. Aber gut zu wissen, dann kann ich mir das ja sparen... Zumal ich eh die Klemme noch kaufen müsste.


----------

